# Possible Addisons



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ohhhhh, I’m so sorry. :-(

I’m crossing my fingers it’s something benign and easy to treat, like an upset stomach.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no, I'm so sorry too. That is shocking. Like Dechi, I hope it's something simple and don't something chronic.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I thought that Addison's was very rare in mini poodles. Am I wrong about that? Of course it is common in standards. 

In any case, I hope that you get a diagnosis soon and that it is something that is easily treatable. Best wishes.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I too am hoping they are wrong in their suspicion and you only have something minor to deal with.........my prayers for Pumpkinray2:


----------



## Tamika (Jan 7, 2018)

peppersb said:


> I thought that Addison's was very rare in mini poodles. Am I wrong about that? Of course it is common in standards.
> 
> In any case, I hope that you get a diagnosis soon and that it is something that is easily treatable. Best wishes.


From my reading on this forum and other sites I think you are right It is rare in minis. I made a point of getting her from an exceptionally good breeder so there were no problems in temperament or health, but I guess you cannot eliminate everything. My husband thinks that crossbred dogs from the pound would have less problems and looks like he may prove his point. I've had 3 poodles many years ago and never any major health issues. Thanks for your kind thoughts.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Prayers for you, Pumpkin and your family.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh no. You must be so worried. We're all here holding your hands. Promise. Gentle hugs.


----------



## Tamika (Jan 7, 2018)

Pumpkin has been on a drip for fluids all day. They have done an ACTH test for Addisons and I'll get the results in about 2 days. I've just picked her up and she is looking good. The vet is unsure of what the problem is as well. She said if it is Addisons it would be the atypical type as the previous blood sample did not show sodium and potassium abnormalities to indicate other types of addisons. So fingers crossed for the results in 2 days and also hoping there is nothing more serious happening. I've never seen a dog suddenly collapse like this. I'll report back when I get the test results. Thanks for everybodys support!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

All good thoughts for your sweet girl's full and rapid recovery. Should it be addisons, several members here have dealt with it quite successfully in their Poodles.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Wishing your girl a quick recovery from this episode. Hope this is just a one-off situation and that the Addison's test comes back clean.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

*Tamika, I remembered your story about Pumpkin's encounter with a wallaby on this thread. *



Tamika said:


> I took my little girl Pumpkin who is almost one year old for a walk this morning. Towards the end of the walk *she sat down and started vomiting* and I had to carry her back to the car. I observed her at home for 5 mins and *she could barely stand and just collapsed* so I rang the vet immediately. She is in having tests at the moment. I'm quite heartbroken as I know Addisons is highly suspected. *She had a very low heart rate. They have done one test and the electrolytes are not right*. So they are now doing a more specific blood test for Addisons. I'm just waiting for a call from the vet now and hoping its something simple.


*I googled for "wallaby infections transmitted to dogs". 

See this link and scroll down to:*

_*Hydatid disease*
Hydatid disease is caused by small tapeworms (Echinococcus granulosis) that live in the intestine of dogs, dingoes and foxes. This worm is spread from dog to dog ONLY via an intermediate host – usually sheep, *wallabies* or kangaroos.

The sheep eat the worm eggs from pasture contaminated with dog faeces, which hatch inside them, forming cysts. These cysts are usually in the offal (particularly the liver and lung), and when a dog then eats them the life cycle is complete... Also, not allowing your dog access to raw offal from infected sheep or kangaroos will prevent the life cycle continuing. Treating your dogs with a de-worming tablet that contains praziquantel (a de-worming preparation specifically for tapeworm) every six weeks in rotation with a broad-spectrum de-worming preparation, will break the life cycle of the parasite and the disease in dogs will be prevented._


*This next (link) describes symptoms and treatment.*

_Excerpt: 

In Australia, most infections are passed between sheep and dogs, although other animals including goats, horses, kangaroos, dingoes and foxes may be involved...

The hydatid parasite is carried by dogs in their bowel, without any symptoms of infection. Sheep become infected while grazing in areas contaminated with dog faeces. Dogs become infected by eating the uncooked organs of infected sheep...

*The parasites form slowly enlarging fluid-filled cysts which may become very large. Cysts occur most commonly in the liver or lungs, but may occur in any organ, including the heart, brain and bones. Cysts often do not cause symptoms unless they become very large or break...*

Diagnosis

Hydatid cysts are diagnosed by x-ray, ultrasound, CT or MRI scans and may sometimes be confirmed by a blood test. Occasionally, microscopic examination of the cyst fluid is required.

Incubation period (time between becoming infected and developing symptoms)

Variable, from months to years, depending upon the number and location of cysts and how rapidly they grow.

Infectious period 

There is no direct person-to-person transmission. Dogs begin to pass parasite eggs about 7 weeks after infection. Most infections in dogs disappear without treatment within 6 months, but dogs may be infected repeatedly.

Treatment

Surgical removal of the cysts is the most common treatment, often in combination with specific anti-parasitic drug therapy..._

*I hope and pray that your little Pumpkin will be fine and that whatever she has, it will be easily treated and cured.*


----------



## Tamika (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi Vita

Thanks for your detailed and thoughtful response. Although mainland Australia has hydatids we live on an island that is hydatid free and all dogs have to be treated before arriving. Also it has never been found in wallabies here. I treat Pumpkin with a wormer regularly that also contains praziquantel which is for hydatids. You do have a good point about contact from other animals and she is exposed to wildife droppings and livestock so I will check that out for any other risks- so thank you!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Could it have been as simple as hyperthermia? Although I am sure that would have been the first thing your vet would have checked for. I remember my mother's little poodle being similarly shaky with dehydration after a bad bout of vomiting and diarrhoea - it only happened the once, and never recurred. I hope you get good news, and Pumpkin recovers quickly.


----------



## Tamika (Jan 7, 2018)

fjm said:


> Could it have been as simple as hyperthermia? Although I am sure that would have been the first thing your vet would have checked for. I remember my mother's little poodle being similarly shaky with dehydration after a bad bout of vomiting and diarrhoea - it only happened the once, and never recurred. I hope you get good news, and Pumpkin recovers quickly.


I don't think so as we were walking on a shady forest track in the cool of the morning. The vet wondered about the possibility of a reaction to an insect bite. We were even considering the possibility of a small snake bite at the time, but she was leashed and surely I would have seen something. Also she has now recovered well after being on a drip for fluids at the vet for the day. Another possibility was the ingestion of something toxic. The vet considered Addisons I think because of the very low heart rate. So I'm still waiting for results of the blood test to hopefully exclude that.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I hope you get good results soon. Sailor has tested as borderline Addison's since he was six months old. He has had only one bad episode... much like you described. He started throwing up, so I rushed him outside, and it was definitely where he needed to be. He walked around like he was drunk, stumbling into the chain link fence, and then jerking his head away from it. I, too, took him to the vet. He recovered over a two hour period and again his test results were borderline for Addison's. They went ahead and gave him a steroid shot which really perked him up. The only thing different that he had that day was a bully stick from Costco. Just in case, I threw the bag away. That was over three years ago, and he has been fine since. It will be a relief to find out what is going on with your pup. Please let us know.


----------



## Tamika (Jan 7, 2018)

Charmed said:


> I hope you get good results soon. Sailor has tested as borderline Addison's since he was six months old. He has had only one bad episode... much like you described. He started throwing up, so I rushed him outside, and it was definitely where he needed to be. He walked around like he was drunk, stumbling into the chain link fence, and then jerking his head away from it. I, too, took him to the vet. He recovered over a two hour period and again his test results were borderline for Addison's. They went ahead and gave him a steroid shot which really perked him up. The only thing different that he had that day was a bully stick from Costco. Just in case, I threw the bag away. That was over three years ago, and he has been fine since. It will be a relief to find out what is going on with your pup. Please let us know.


I'm sorry to hear about Sailor. I hope it does not progress and he stays healthy. Your description is similar to what happened to Pumpkin except she suddenly pooped as well. When I got her home she couldn't stand up and was whimpering a little which I'm guessing indicated she was in some pain. The only other longshot idea I had was whether it could be gastro or food poisoning (not sure about that low heart rate though). I've thrown away the remainder of the batch of food I was feeding her just in case.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

When I said "so I rushed him outside, and it was definitely where he needed to be."... I meant that he had horrible diarrhea. Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Tamika, how is Pumpkin? My prayers are with you both. 
-Vita


----------



## Tamika (Jan 7, 2018)

Vita said:


> Tamika, how is Pumpkin? My prayers are with you both.
> -Vita


I've just received the results of the ACTH test. Yay - it does not show Addisons!!! I know the vet said previously that no test is 100%, but its good enough for me. She is fine and bouncy at the moment so I just hope it was a 'one of' reaction to something - still don't know what. Vet thinks maybe a bite of some sort. If that is the case and if it happens again an epipen could be an option. Anyway it was good of the vet to consider Addisons straight away as I know some dogs don't get diagnosed for a long time. 

So I feel a great sense of relief, and fingers crossed it was just a one of event. thank you to all the lovely people on this forum for your support!!

Edit - I've also decided to start preparing my own food for Pumpkin instead of using commercial dog food just in case it was food poisoning. Although slow heart rate doesn't seem to be a symptom (correct me if anyone thinks otherwise). I've always used human grade food for my previous dogs and my last one lived for 17 years.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent news - such a relief! 

Sophy was once stung by a wasp - barely even stung, I flicked it off so quickly. Even so she was startled and dithery, and I started worrying that she was going into shock. By the time I had carried her back to the car, briefly mislaid my car key, been completely unable to find the vet's number on the car mobile phone and driven 10 miles to the vet I was in a state of suppressed panic and Sophy was a shaking mess, barely able to stand for trembling. The vet nurse took her from me and tried to find where she had been stung - it was the smallest little pimple. She explained that if Sophy were having a reaction to it it would be swollen and obvious, and within seconds my panic subsided and Sophy was back to her usual cheerful self, begging for the treats she knew were on the counter. I am sure Pumpkin had more definite symptoms, and would always go for a vet check to be sure, but since then I have been much more aware of how my own anxieties and emotions can affect the dogs, and how easily we can feed off each other's fear.


----------



## Tamika (Jan 7, 2018)

fjm said:


> Excellent news - such a relief!
> 
> Sophy was once stung by a wasp - barely even stung, I flicked it off so quickly. Even so she was startled and dithery, and I started worrying that she was going into shock. By the time I had carried her back to the car, briefly mislaid my car key, been completely unable to find the vet's number on the car mobile phone and driven 10 miles to the vet I was in a state of suppressed panic and Sophy was a shaking mess, barely able to stand for trembling. The vet nurse took her from me and tried to find where she had been stung - it was the smallest little pimple. She explained that if Sophy were having a reaction to it it would be swollen and obvious, and within seconds my panic subsided and Sophy was back to her usual cheerful self, begging for the treats she knew were on the counter. I am sure Pumpkin had more definite symptoms, and would always go for a vet check to be sure, but since then I have been much more aware of how my own anxieties and emotions can affect the dogs, and how easily we can feed off each other's fear.


Poor Sophy. Do you get the european wasps? I've been stung and they sure pack a punch. I know what you mean about panicking and I try to remain calm. Pumpkin had a wasp sting when she was really tiny. She was howling in pain - very distressing. Because she was so small then - less than 3kg I did take her to the vet just in case she had a bad reaction and they gave her prednisolone and pain killer and she was fine. I keep some medication on hand now because we do have a big problem with wasps in late summer. There is a nest somewhere nearby I think on a neighbouring property but they are hard to find. I have a plan to try and eradicate it this season.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

So glad little Pumpkin is fine and clear, Tamika. I cried for two weeks straight after I lost my Yanni 14 years ago.

And FJM, I never considered the possibility of a dog being stung by a wasp or bee and possibly having a severe reaction. I learn so much about dog care here. I'm wondering if I should ask my vet for something for this to add to a Poodle First Aid kit for the car just in case.


----------

